# Horse forum's next top model horse (breyer and that)



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Its not letting me upload them! :? Can i email you mine?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

yeah ok.


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

hahah lol doesnt matter anyway  ill send you it now


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

yep, lets just hope that it come through.


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

hahah yeah, lol


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

i was just looking at this thread and realised how babyish and pathetic it is :/ i just thought to have a little fun and now i look like and idiot!! 
oh well, life goes on, enter away!


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

oh well lol self confidence remember


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok just have to remember:
"I AM proud to have a collection of model horses"
"I am NOT an idiot lol"

lol


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

hehe yep exactly


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

i hate computers!!!


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Me too but here is my entry:


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

I know it's huge here maybe this will be smaller.


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Good try and ignore the whit please.

P.s this contest is not stupid.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*My entry*

Same entry as the other thread.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I dont think this is stupid at all, I am in my 30's and just love my Breyer horse collection...I can not wait until I get the new Christmas horse for 2010. I am counting down the days that I can go pick it up.
Anyway, I will get pics and post them of some of mine in the contest. How many can we enter? It is getting pretty late here so I will try to get that done in a few days .


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

How many can we post in each category?


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

*here is mine*

:?:?:?:lol::evil::-|:-o


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

ok so thanks for entering and you can post up to 3 in each catagory  thanx guys


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

And guys, It wuld really help if you told me what catagory you are entering lol.

here is HorseChic'c entry for 
2. stallion


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

the pic isnt showing up PintoTess


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmmmm, It is on my screen....It was my last post....


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

i cant see it  oh well as long as if everyone else can see it...


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I think they can, but if they can't....
White lippizzan stallion, schleich range.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

here are my entries (class number is included in the photo):
































































More still...


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wait don't close it yet, I'm gonna go take pics of mine!


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

(continued from previous post)


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> Wait don't close it yet, I'm gonna go take pics of mine!


It doesn't close till january first, you have some time 

(continued again)






















(sorry, this one is out of order)


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

My collection....the big chestnut and the white pegasus are made of real horse hair


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

And here's some more. The two together are wooden ones, the last one is iron or something.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

i'm in category 2


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

wow masatisan!! you are very organised!!
Equiniphile, what catgoreys?


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

oh i gotta find my camera!!! this is a pretty cool thread i say,ill deffinatly post some pics soon!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

westerncowgurl said:


> oh i gotta find my camera!!! this is a pretty cool thread i say,ill deffinatly post some pics soon!!


ok, It's gonna be hard to win against the person that posted in nearly all the classes!!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

*1. Mare


























2.stallion


















3. gelding


















4.foal


























6. herd of horses










*


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

ok, You are entered and guys:
I have just made another model comp thread, check it out and enter!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> My collection....the big chestnut and the white pegasus are made of real horse hair


 Oh, I gotta choose categories? I'll take pics tomorrow with them in their categories to spare me the work of separating them online lol


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes lol you do


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm in category 3. Gelding.


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

And 1:









and 4:


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Just do the URL thing. I am rubbish


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Phantomstallion said:


> And 1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The pictures didn't come up? :twisted:


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh No don't look at me like that.

O.K I'll try to fix it.


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh No! Don't Look at me like that.

*seconds later* Fine I'll fix it










There you go. Happy?


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Sorry didn't realise I double posted.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

nope, still not there.


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Here are some, I may have more after Xmas. As not to slow things down with huge pictures I'll use links. Some of the pics aren't great, but they're they best I can do. 

1. Mare: 

National Show Mare: http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/8135/modelhorses002.jpg

Appaloosa Mare: http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/5778/modelhorses003.jpg

Grulla Mare: http://img838.imageshack.us/img838/1298/modelhorses004.jpg

Standardbred Mare: http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/6497/modelhorses016.jpg

Saddlebred Mare: http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/1996/modelhorses014.jpg

Rain Mare: http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/6105/modelhorses018.jpg



2. Stallion:

Warmblood Stallion: http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/9558/modelhorses007.jpg

Morgan Stallion: http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/685/modelhorses010.jpg

Spirit Stallion: http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/9224/modelhorses017.jpg

Black Beauty Stallion: http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/1821/modelhorses005.jpg

Colored Warmblood: http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/9138/modelhorses015.jpg



3. Gelding:

Bay QH Gelding: http://img602.imageshack.us/img602/2751/modelhorses011.jpg

Chesnut QH Gelding: http://img577.imageshack.us/img577/9827/modelhorses012.jpg



4. Foal:

Bay Foal: http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/8472/modelhorses009.jpg

Paint Foal: http://img576.imageshack.us/img576/8466/modelhorses008.jpg

Rain + Spirit Foal: http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/1262/modelhorses019.jpg



5. Mare and Foal:

Rain and her Foal: http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/9344/modelhorses021.jpg



6. Herd of Horses:

Spirit's Herd: http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/9874/modelhorses023.jpg


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Im sorry but the links are blocked on my laptop (school laptop) So if it not too much trouble could you please put the pictures on this thread? So very sorry but thats school laptops for you!


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

No problem! I just have to split it into two posts. I can only have 15 pics a post and I have 18 pics. lol 

*1. Mare: *

National Show Mare:









Appaloosa Mare:









Grulla Mare:









Standardbred Mare:









Saddlebred Mare:









Rain Mare:










*2. Stallion:*

Warmblood Stallion:









Morgan Stallion:









Spirit Stallion:









Black Beauty Stallion:









Colored Warmblood:










*3. Gelding:*

Bay QH Gelding:









Chesnut QH Gelding:


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Sorry for the double post but not all my pictures would fit in one post. 

Continued from last post: 


*4. Foal: *

Bay Foal:









Paint Foal:









Rain + Spirit Foal:










*5. Mare and Foal:*

Rain and her Foal:










*6. Herd of Horses:*

Spirit's Herd:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Well I hate to be a bother but bow the pictures are not turning up


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I only have 1 entry right now.
I believe this is a gelding


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

ok you are entered


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Its da deadline! Woot!  Who won?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

OH!!! lol, I will judge it tomorrow guys lol, I still havent figured it out but I am going to mix up the winners a little as Masatisan entered sooo many classes lol  So that means that no one will win twice unless they are the only enterent in that class.


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Sounds great!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

yahah


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

ohhh please make another contest like this... i would sooooo enter


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I might... I have no time at the moment.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

its ok, start the thread now, but dont judge till like when ever you can


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok, I will do it now.


----------

